# DS #5363: Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded (USA)



## granville (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6780^^


----------



## XLarge (Jan 8, 2011)

nice release! will check this out


----------



## zizer (Jan 8, 2011)

it is awesome news , finally


----------



## Paarish (Jan 8, 2011)

woo hopefully works on dstwo (which it usually does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

if i like it, i buy


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## DeMoN (Jan 8, 2011)

Hehe.  ALRIGHT!  Xenophobia is back with an early release, I knew I could count on them.


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2011)

Before anyone asks- yes it apparently has protection. And i have no idea what cards/emulators it affects. Anyone asks for roms will be....punished severely.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts - Re:Coded 
ANTI PIRACY MEASURES
Upon pressing start to access menu when prompted in tutorial game will indefinately freeze.

Works on
SCDSTwo
Acekard with AAP enabled
Desume with default settings

Doesn't Work on
Wood R4, Wood M3, Wood All-in-one.
M3 With latest firmware, YSM3 [Gives errcode-4]
Ysmenu with latest updates.

Patch needed. Tried the JPN patch, came back fruitless as the Hex codes have been altered and do not match.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 8, 2011)

well it works on dstwo


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 8, 2011)

Jesus Christ, how'd you get that compatibility list already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I'm glad it works on Acekard, and YWG will probably fix this for Wood in less than a day.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

Working flawlessly on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 AAP enabled. The game is weird.


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> well it works on dstwo


Of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it also works on Acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*dl's*
^~^


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 8, 2011)

There was an event in New York where you could buy this game early.  I see that someone took advantage of that, kekeke.


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 8, 2011)

That's nice! REALLY NICE!!


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Theres an EUR scene release

Kingdom_Hearts_Recoded_EUR_CRACKED_NDS-SUXXORS
Filename: 	sxs-khrc

Go hunt for it if you can.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 8, 2011)

awesome release  by xenophobia i wondered if they were gone for good way to come back with a top release


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 8, 2011)

now a new wood release would be very important... this release is quite early and i can say tht this is quite better than the prev KH based on screenies
i dont think DeSmuME would have issues with this piracy prob

Edit: Gran i think u should say something like "Anyone asks for roms will be [reveals hidden blade] ....punished severely. "


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Upon watching the trailer, I can see that this won't as much of a chore as _*that othe*_r DS KH was.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Upon watching the trailer, I can see that this won't as much of a chore as _*that othe*_r DS KH was.



It's fucking weird. The leveling up system, isn't as fun as Days deck system or whatever it was. If anything, this reminded me too much of Final Fantasy X's grid system. It's also weird because the talking, it's like cut out sort of.. like one of those cheap games, like Sonic and the Secret Rings.


----------



## granville (Jan 8, 2011)

The World Ends With You had the same kind of cutscenes, and as i recall it did extremely well in reviews. Honestly though, leave your brain at the door when playing this game. Story sucks, it's all about the gameplay. No offense to those who like the story of course, just my opinion. Will play this later, i've also gotta catch up on Golden Sun DS too...


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 8, 2011)

This is cool we have a choice between a clean rom and cracked. I'll take the clean.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 8, 2011)

god, I'm so happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been waiting for this. I'll play it now even I pre-ordered it lolz.  Can't wait.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 8, 2011)

Holy shit lol..I just made a poopie D;


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Finally a new good DS game in a while. Can't wait to play on a real cart :]


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 8, 2011)

Omg YESSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoMee (Jan 8, 2011)

it's a little better than I thought it would be.
I hope ghost trick gets an early release too


----------



## maxter500 (Jan 8, 2011)

Can't find it


----------



## basher11 (Jan 8, 2011)

horray! it's out!
time to make cheats~!!!


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 8, 2011)

Yay, it's finally in English!
Too bad I have to wait for a new Wood R4 though.



			
				maxter500 said:
			
		

> Can't find it


I know a ROM site, it's really great, it's called:


Spoiler



Google. HA GOT YA!


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 8, 2011)

I found it only the clean one, but the cracked one no. Man, i want to play this baby so bad.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 8, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> I found it only the clean one, but the cracked one no. Man, i want to play this baby so bad.


Wait for firmware update. If you have a crappy card with (almost) no FW updates, then it sucks to be you.
And I don't think there's a cracked one so soon.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 8, 2011)

Well DryYoshi, it sucks to be me.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 8, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Well DryYoshi, it sucks to be me.


Because I've got more than 100 times the number of posts you do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Neh)


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 8, 2011)

hehehe


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 8, 2011)

Ehh im playing the Cracked EU version i like totally forgot about this game lol my focus is going towards Marvel Vs Capcom 3


----------



## chyyran (Jan 8, 2011)

w00t! Xeno's back in business.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 8, 2011)

NICE! Xenophobia's back with a popular dump


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 8, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Ehh im playing the Cracked EU version i like totally forgot about this game lol my focus is going towards Marvel Vs Capcom 3


What Flashcard?


----------



## Pants (Jan 8, 2011)

Downloading it right now. 
OMG I'm so excited, I love KH!


----------



## yellowthunder (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow I didn't even notice this on the front page .

Gonna go start playing this now.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 8, 2011)

finally done making cheats for this game


----------



## xshinox (Jan 8, 2011)

nice. game came out a little early. now just to wait for ghost trick


----------



## basher11 (Jan 8, 2011)

i think another AP issue other then the freezing at the tutorial is not being able to load your save.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Huh, this game looks pretty good, to say the least.


Better than 358:2 Days...


----------



## justin05 (Jan 8, 2011)

Finally! A good way to start my day.


----------



## paulgilbert87 (Jan 8, 2011)

genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!
vamos a ver si funciona en una Ezflash Vi


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

paulgilbert87 said:
			
		

> genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> vamos a ver si funciona en una Ezflash Vi


Fantastic-o.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Jan 8, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLL!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 8, 2011)

paulgilbert87 said:
			
		

> genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> vamos a ver si funciona en una Ezflash Vi


You should edit that to be in English before a mod notice it...


----------



## hunter291 (Jan 8, 2011)

paulgilbert87 said:
			
		

> genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> vamos a ver si funciona en una Ezflash Vi



si si ? que pasa burito tacco ? nacho sombrero ezflash vi ? si si...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> paulgilbert87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, way to be a tad racist.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 8, 2011)

For R4 users, use wood, The game has one AP at the tutorial, when you push start to go to the level section, but there is a cracked rom at the web, just google it. Good Luck, i am playing, and it fells just great.


----------



## hunter291 (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know :S couldnt resist... si ?


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 8, 2011)

My cousin came back from us yesterday, and he had Ghost Trick, but wouldn't sat where he got it (His "guy")

On topic, how are you guys having trouble finding the Euro rom, I got it 5 hours ago!!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Upon watching the trailer, I can see that this won't as much of a chore as _*that othe*_r DS KH was.


"THAT OTHER SHOW!" - ? X3


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 8, 2011)

Remember where everyone found 999? ...This one is there too....

Unfortunately my friend has my cyclo for the time being


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 8, 2011)

paulgilbert87 said:
			
		

> great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> let see if it works on my Ezflash Vi


It should without any problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reported ok on ez5i + fw101 + k3.0ob4.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 8, 2011)

Crap. This is gonna distract me for studying for my exams. I came here looking for Plants vs. Zombies DS so I could take a few minutes break but now I'm going to be playing this.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jan 8, 2011)

This was supposed to come out today? Didn't know that.

Also, finally a XPA release.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 8, 2011)

SO, I found both the USA and EUR version on a site. The EUR version doesn't have a download limit though, while the USA does. So my question is, is the EUR version just about the same as the USA?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 9, 2011)

paulgilbert87 said:
			
		

> genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> vamos a ver si funciona en una Ezflash Vi
> 
> QUOTEWe are an English speaking community. Please post in legible English ONLY.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade, dont you worry, the (U) version and (E) version are just the same. Trust me. I am already playing the (U) version.


----------



## xshinox (Jan 9, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Working flawlessly on my Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 AAP enabled. The game is weird.


how is the game weird?


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 9, 2011)

Weird? LOL


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 9, 2011)

Get ready for Kingdom Freaking Hearts!


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Jan 9, 2011)

I got it working on my acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.2 with AAP on. Try at your own risk. DONT BLAME ME IF U BRICK UR KART. as everyone knows 1.8.2 is still very unstable!


----------



## basher11 (Jan 9, 2011)

i think im going to switch to the cracked (E) version and wait for a wood update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in the meantime, im going to make codes for that version too xD


----------



## shayminSKY (Jan 9, 2011)

soo the cracked (E) version is trimmed, has anything changed to the fact its trimmed? cuz i got wood and i'm playing the cracked (E) version and nothing seems outta place. why is it trimmed....?


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 9, 2011)

shayminSKY said:
			
		

> soo the cracked (E) version is trimmed, has anything changed to the fact its trimmed? cuz i got wood and i'm playing the cracked (E) version and nothing seems outta place. why is it trimmed....?



In this case CRACKED = AP has been taken down.
Both roms are exactly the same size. but the (E) one is patched and should work in all flashcarts.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, so this WAS playing perfectly on my EZ-Flash Vi on the latest kernal (3.0 OB4). I got to the first save point in Wonderland, and it froze during saving. It apparently completed the save because my game was fine, but then I went to save it there again and it froze again. This time it corrupted the save so I have to start over. When I get back to Wonderland (as long as nothing else pops up) I'll follow up if the one save point is full of issues.


----------



## moodswinger (Jan 9, 2011)

Hangs on my EDGE at tutorial.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Remember where everyone found 999? ...This one is there too....
> 
> Unfortunately my friend has my cyclo for the time being


It doesn't really matter.  I can confirm that this does not work on CycloDS 1.61.


----------



## Frogman (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you need to have played the previous ones to get this game..?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 9, 2011)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Do you need to have played the previous ones to get this game..?



No. This game is probably the least story connected of the games.


----------



## Nintenga4852 (Jan 9, 2011)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Do you need to have played the previous ones to get this game..?


Not really, it's basically the first game retold in a weird way


----------



## OmerMe (Jan 9, 2011)

Freezes when pressing start on my EZ Flash V RC19.


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 9, 2011)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> Freezes when pressing start on my EZ Flash V RC19.
> Yeah, you will need to wait for a fix or use the cracked Eur version on your old ez5.
> 
> QUOTE(MarcusRaven @ Jan 9 2011, 06:30 AM) Okay, so this WAS playing perfectly on my EZ-Flash Vi on the latest kernal (3.0 OB4). I got to the first save point in Wonderland, and it froze during saving. It apparently completed the save because my game was fine, but then I went to save it there again and it froze again. This time it corrupted the save so I have to start over. When I get back to Wonderland (as long as nothing else pops up) I'll follow up if the one save point is full of issues.


You shouldn't have this freezing problem when saving on your EZ5i. You still use the same microSD you told me last time ?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 9, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> OmerMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, haven't changed it. Its just strange that it was the same spot twice. If it happens in the same spot again, I'm calling shenanigans. Lol. Not able to get another card right now, but when I can I'll probably get that one you linked me to all that time ago.


----------



## alexlee01 (Jan 9, 2011)

This game works on R4i-SDHC v1.31b. Does not work on R4i Ultra with AKAIO 1.8.1


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 10, 2011)

This game occurs after Kingdom Hearts II

it's a fun game...but it's VERY repetitive after a while


----------



## Garro (Jan 10, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> This game occurs after Kingdom Hearts II
> 
> it's a fun game...but it's VERY repetitive after a while


Lol, with all boss having a different gameplay style, this is the less repetitive kingdom hearts of all...


----------



## maxter500 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome game. Love the series, lovin this game. It's a bit different from the others by gameplay and the leveling system is weird. Story kinda "meh" but...I like it!


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 10, 2011)

Came on looking to see if Ghost Trick was dump, found this instead.  I am happy.  Oh looky, there's an undub. =]


----------



## nl255 (Jan 10, 2011)

So is this game fairly standalone or do you need to have played any of the other Kingdom Hearts games to understand it?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

Fairly standalone.  More mysteries are raised than solved in any kingdom hearts game anyways.


----------



## Lassik (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are some AR codes I made if anyone is interested. I'm sure someone will come along with the full list of them like the (J) version has so this is just for the meantime if anyone is interested. :-)

Max Infinite HP
02060B52 000003E7

Max Infinite Munny
02198368 000F423F
0219D304 000F423F

Max Stats
12060B56 000003E7
12060B58 000003E7
12060B5A 000003E7


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/


----------



## Lassik (Jan 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/



I know. I've contributed there as well. The database holds some of my codes. I just put these in this thread for the hell of it.


----------



## mariosonic (Jan 10, 2011)

This game was good,but short.Then again,it WAS a mobile phone episodic game..Atlesat theres alot of replay value.More than 358/2 days.

I like the gameplay better in this than 358/2 days,but I like the story and stuff better in 358/2 days.

But this game is great.


----------



## vodoochild81 (Jan 10, 2011)

Is this game working with R4 wood?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

vodoochild81 said:
			
		

> Is this game working with R4 wood?


No, but the (E) cracked should be working just fine


----------



## craplame (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm glad it's out. It's pretty fun.


----------



## roxasian (Jan 11, 2011)

anyone notice that the game freezes on akaio 1.8.5? it hangs at the loading screen after i tried to load the game. switched back to 1.8.1 and it works perfectly now. what gives? o.o


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 11, 2011)

roxasian said:
			
		

> anyone notice that the game freezes on akaio 1.8.5? it hangs at the loading screen after i tried to load the game. switched back to 1.8.1 and it works perfectly now. what gives? o.o


What rom are you using?


----------



## roxasian (Jan 11, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> roxasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the US rom, it actually worked the first time, but afterwards it just hangs at the loading screen.


----------



## justin05 (Jan 11, 2011)

I fixed my problem my reformatting my sd card with the panasonic formatter.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 11, 2011)

roxasian said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you downloaded at a trusty site?


----------



## roxasian (Jan 11, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> roxasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i've downloaded several games from it. the rom still works on 1.8.1. however i just read in another topic about akaio 1.8.5 and someone listed the same problem that i have, but with golden sun instead of re:coded.


----------



## popopola (Jan 11, 2011)

does it work with the cyclo yet?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice! I've been waiting for this. It's too bad I won't be able to play for a while because of school work and such


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like the graphics.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 11, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I don't like the graphics.


the graphics are good, what part of it you don't like?


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Jan 11, 2011)

Not working on Sakura 1.49 M3.
:|


----------



## Raika (Jan 11, 2011)

Oooh yeah, time to go download. :3 I've been completing games like mad lately, running outta stuff to play.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 11, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is just too pixelated. Doesn't look nice.  The camera sucks as well.  And why am I fighting boxes?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 11, 2011)

Review and Gameplay of Kingdom Hearts Re: coded


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Jan 12, 2011)

Not letting me resume from save file?... im using Akaio 1.8.5 with AAP enabled too


----------



## kyogo (Jan 12, 2011)

Everything works for me, loaded the game just fine:

Cart: Acekard 2i
Loader: AKAIO 1.8.5 (not 1.8.5a)
AAP: Default


----------



## Drastic (Jan 12, 2011)

Just added this to my dsi XL, after updating to AKAIO 1.8.5, and it's not loading the game (stays on loading screen). I switched over to my regular dsi (also 1.8.5) and had the same problem. I also tried 1.8.5a. I tried it AKAIO 1.8.1 and the game loaded and worked until you get to the part where it asks you to press START the first time youget to fight the little Heartless. Can anyone help me out.? I'm using the default settings of 1.8.5.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 12, 2011)

Drastic said:
			
		

> Just added this to my dsi XL, after updating to AKAIO 1.8.5, and it's not loading the game (stays on loading screen). I switched over to my regular dsi (also 1.8.5) and had the same problem. I also tried 1.8.5a. I tried it AKAIO 1.8.1 and the game loaded and worked until you get to the part where it asks you to press START the first time youget to fight the little Heartless. Can anyone help me out.? I'm using the default settings of 1.8.5.



enable the bypass antipiracy

highlight game
push y
push y again
go down to bypass antipiracy
change it from default to enabled


----------



## Frogman (Jan 12, 2011)

SCDS2 is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loving how theres no problems,
This is probably one of the best games ive played on ds


----------



## FulgoreSama (Jan 13, 2011)

Game is running completely fine. Currently in traverse town after the three duck nephews are founded and running on akaio 1.8.1 with bypass.


----------



## Drastic (Jan 13, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> Drastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, tried reformatting my sd card and it worked perfectly after that. it was the one thing I forgot to try. I like to try everything myself before I post for help.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bowser-jr (Jan 14, 2011)

I've tried playing it on CycloDS 1.61. It freezes up during the tutorial.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't seem to get the game to be in english instead of spanish on No$gba...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 14, 2011)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> Can't seem to get the game to be in english instead of spanish on No$gba...


do you have firmware files with your no$?

i think it's because of the firmware. look for a firmware editor and change the language to english.

you'll know if it's english if  when you start in gba bios(nintendo logo) the warning text on the bottom screen is in english.


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 14, 2011)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> Can't seem to get the game to be in english instead of spanish on No$gba...



Here's a little trick.

Use the GBA bios boot mode. (when the health and warning screen is shown)
Then instead of pressing the game icon, click on the DS icon. go to the language config and set the language to english.
NOTE: DO NOT. I REPEAT DO NOT CLOSE THE EMU NOW BECAUSE CHANGES CAN'T BE SAVED. use the ''soft reset'' function. which is the * key

Now the Health & Warning screen should be in english. play the ROM now.
It will be in english.

You will have to do this every time you boot up the game.


----------



## PhatalPhoenix (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. The FW editor worked great. The other trick sounded good but I couldn't find the languages section and figured the first way would be quicker. :-P


----------



## Alex658 (Jan 14, 2011)

PhatalPhoenix said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. The FW editor worked great. The other trick sounded good but I couldn't find the languages section and figured the first way would be quicker. :-P



It's in the DS icon and then the world planet icon.
You could always use a translator to have an idea of what it says you're doing in the Bios menu though.

Whatever works your fancy I guess ^^


----------



## kira1000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone had the problem in no$gba where the cutscene seems to hang?  The song replays over and over and over but will not continue the cutscene so I have to skip to continue which is really a bummer.  I am using a clean rom as every ds hacking tool seems to hate me (every tool either says it can not find the file specified or closes before anything can be done such as DSLAZY, XDelta and Endrypt\pokemon patcher)


----------



## Slasher Zero (Jan 19, 2011)

OHH NO !!! I totally forgot about kingdom hearts Re:Coded i didn't open up my GBATEMP  lately but when i checked Gamespot 
right now and I'm gonna download it now Pronto byes .


----------



## Moreno (Jan 22, 2011)

Weird.... how???
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

kira1000 said:
			
		

> Has anyone had the problem in no$gba where the cutscene seems to hang?  The song replays over and over and over but will not continue the cutscene so I have to skip to continue which is really a bummer.  I am using a clean rom as every ds hacking tool seems to hate me (every tool either says it can not find the file specified or closes before anything can be done such as DSLAZY, XDelta and Endrypt\pokemon patcher)



try to use no$zoomer.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Feb 13, 2011)

e


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

jgblahblahblah said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump, but is KH Re:Coded Really worth it? KH 358/2 Days bored me to death. I didn't even finish the first chapter thingy.


Well, I've already finished KH Re:Coded and KH 358/2 days, I enjoyed it because I love Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Nathos (Mar 19, 2011)

I know there's probably an answer already that I probably overlooked, but does anyone know how to make this game's sound stop being so freaking choppy without giving up any speed? I sure don't...I was hoping this new computer would be a big improvement from my old one, but they're actually about the same....


----------

